# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  رحّبوا بأخي الأصغر .. أيمن تميم

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 









أعزائي واخوتي الكرام .. 


أحببت اليوم ان اقدّم اليكم عضوا جديدا .. 
لطالما رغبت أن يتعرف اليكم ويدخل هذا الحصن المنيع 

أقدّم لكم بكل الحب .. أخي الأصغر 

أيمن تميم 



وارجو العلي القدير ان ينفع منتدانا به .. وان ينتفع بكم 
فلهُ منا أصدق عبارات الترحيب ..  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## دليلة

اهلا وسهلا فيك بين اخوانك وخواتك نتمنى ان تفيد وتستفيد   :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اشكرك شمعة أمل على طيب ضيافتك .. دمتِ بخير  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا وسهلا فيك بين اخوانك وخواتك نتمنى ان تفيد وتستفيد


 

وشكرا لكِ دليلة .. يا صاحبة الذوق الرفيع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

حياك أيمن 

أهلا وسهلا وبما انك من ريحة الغوالي حصريا  :SnipeR (88): 

فلك أن تكون هنا القائد الأول لمسيرة الحرف في جميع المنتديات 

أقصد أينما ذهبت وشاركت وأضفت ردا نضيف بعدك 

ان اعترض أحدلا لا يهم وان لم يعترض فسينفذ 

وهذا ما هو الا هدية بسيطة تعبر عن منتديات الحصن الأردنية ومن يحويها 

حياك الله أخي الكريم 

أتمنى لك من كل قلبي اقامة طيبة في هذا الصرح 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  لك مني أجمل ورود البنفسج والاوركيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا أمون وان شاء الله تنبسط بينا وتستفيد وتفيد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حياك أيمن 
> 
> أهلا وسهلا وبما انك من ريحة الغوالي حصريا 
> 
> فلك أن تكون هنا القائد الأول لمسيرة الحرف في جميع المنتديات 
> 
> أقصد أينما ذهبت وشاركت وأضفت ردا نضيف بعدك 
> 
> ان اعترض أحدلا لا يهم وان لم يعترض فسينفذ 
> ...



 
بالطبع لن يعترض احد ما دامت فكرتك ايتها الراقية .. شكرا على حسن ترحيبك وذوقك الراقي ، ودعيني ما دمتِ تعشقين الأوركيد والبنفسج ان انثرها في هذا المكان ليبقى عطركِ الأخّــــــاذ دليل كل عشّاق الأقلام والأصالة. 

دُمت بمودّة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا وسهلا فيك يا أمون وان شاء الله تنبسط بينا وتستفيد وتفيد


 

شكرا لك (عبدالله) على حسن الإستقبال .. اتمنى لك الإفادة ودوام الرقي  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

غصن يانع من شجره مزهره

اهلا و سهلا بك بيننا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> غصن يانع من شجره مزهره
> 
> اهلا و سهلا بك بيننا


 


شكرا لمروركِ الراقي اختي (دموع الورد) ، كما عهدناكِ دوما تتميزين في كل حرف ومعنى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اهلاً بك اخي العزيز في منتدانا الغالي واتمنا لك ان تفيد وتستفيد ويضيء قلمك صفحات المنتدى وتعطر بكلماتك زواياه فاهلاً بك بين اخوتك واخوانك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلاً بك اخي العزيز في منتدانا الغالي واتمنا لك ان تفيد وتستفيد ويضيء قلمك صفحات المنتدى وتعطر بكلماتك زواياه فاهلاً بك بين اخوتك واخوانك


 

ما أجمل ترحيبك .. سيكون وساما فخريا لي وله .. فـ شكرا لكِ  :Eh S(7):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي ايمن 

اذا كان اخوك محمود نوارتنا 

كيف راح يكون اخوه 
اهلا وسهلا فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أيمن تميم

* تشعر انك ( صديق ) عندما تكون مع الناس و ( الكل) يشعر بك ...!!

* من كان سيخدعك فـهنا ( لن يخدعك ) ..!!

* اكبر طريقة تواصل في حياتك ان تفتح قلبك لــ ( عضو من أعضاء منتديات الحصن )..!!

* الافكار تولد في العقول االطيبة و تعيش مع الأجسام المحظوظة فقط ..!!

* مصاعب الحياة لا تكمن في عجزك عن تحقيق ما تريد .. بل في عجزك عن دفع ما لا تريد ..!!

* القريب للقلب اساءته بعيدة عن القلب ..!!

* التجربه التي لا تفيدك بضاعة فاسده ..!!

* ( نجاحك ) في الوقوف صامدا .. فشل كبير لكل محاولات ( اسقاطك ) ..!!

* الانسان المغلف لا يصله الهواء و لا تصله الشمس لذا لا يعيش مع الناس بشكل طبيعي ..!!

* من يسقط من العين ينكسر حالا .. و لا يعود اليها ابدا .. !!

* الصفعه التي لا توقظك .. اهانة فقط ..!!

* من يختارك لوقت معين.. انت غني عنه في كل الأوقات ...!!

* ( الصواب ) ان تمسح ( الخطأ ) من حياتك لتعيش ( صحيحا ) ..!!

* ( من ينتقصك في العلن و يثني عليك في السر ) متذاكي غبي و احترامه ضرب من الحماقة ..!!

* ( النبل ) سلوك قبل ان يكون صفة ..!!

* ( اللئيم ) يكذب ليفوز و ( الكريم ) قد يخسر احيانا ليفوز بـ ( الصدق ) دائما ..!!

* ( الكذاب ) يري انه اصدق الناس لأنه يكذب حتى على نفسه ..!!
 :Cgiving:   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي ايمن 
> 
> اذا كان اخوك محمود نوارتنا 
> 
> كيف راح يكون اخوه 
> اهلا وسهلا فيك


 

شكرا اخي الحبيب (جنتل) على ترحيبك الجميل .. واحساسك الرائع ..

ارجو ان نكون عند حسن ظنكم ..


مسائك بريق لؤلؤ وياقوت  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي ايمن 
> 
> اذا كان اخوك محمود نوارتنا 
> 
> كيف راح يكون اخوه 
> اهلا وسهلا فيك


وممكن ان يكون عكسه هل تعلم بالغيب أنت  :SnipeR (88):  

وهل أصابع يدك متشابهة  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وممكن ان يكون عكسه هل تعلم بالغيب أنت  
> 
> وهل أصابع يدك متشابهة


 

صدقتِ  :7anoon:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> وممكن ان يكون عكسه هل تعلم بالغيب أنت  
> 
> وهل أصابع يدك متشابهة


 
لا اعلم الغيب 
وصحيح ان اصابع يدي تختلف 
ولكنها كلها من يد واحده 
ومن لحم ودم 
فأن كان محمود جنتل 
فأنا متأكد انه اخاه ايمن سيكون جنتول صغير

----------


## أيمن تميم

[align=center]ههههههههه ...... احرجتني يا جنتل  :31d13c231e: [/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كل يلي بالمنتدى جنتولين صغار بس خلينا ندور لأيمن عروس لأني خلصت من هدوء وجتل والباقيين
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة الراقية عزيزي "جنتل" .. أتشرّف بصداقتك عزيزي  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لا اعلم الغيب 
> وصحيح ان اصابع يدي تختلف 
> ولكنها كلها من يد واحده 
> ومن لحم ودم 
> فأن كان محمود جنتل 
> فأنا متأكد انه اخاه ايمن سيكون جنتول صغير


أنا لم أتكلم عن الجنتووووول هو اكيد جنتل ويمكن أيمن يكون جنتل مان أكثر من هدوء :SnipeR (88): صاحب العلامة المسجلة 

لكن نحن في البيت مختلفين في اموووور كثيرة 

الابهام : عصبي
السبابة : مزاجي
الاوسط: هادئ 
البنصر: ؟؟؟؟؟
الخنصر؟؟؟؟؟

وهكذا يعني شخصيات وعقول وان تشابهوا يتشابهون في شيء واحد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل يلي بالمنتدى جنتولين صغار بس خلينا ندور لأيمن عروس لأني خلصت من هدوء وجتل والباقيين


 
لم تختاري لي عروسا بعد .. إشاعة مغرضة لا تصدقوها  :SnipeR (88): 

في انتظار اختيارك ..  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كل شي يرحب بك 
كل شي يتبسم ويتوهج فرحا بقدومك 
كل شي ينمق عبارات الترحيب 

كل شي ينتظر مشاركاتك 
وقلمك الرائع وابداعاتك 
كل شي يردد حياك الله
في شروق الغالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]اشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة الراقية عزيزي "جنتل" .. أتشرّف بصداقتك عزيزي [/align]


 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 

العفو اخي 




> أنا لم أتكلم عن الجنتووووول هو اكيد جنتل ويمكن أيمن يكون جنتل مان أكثر من هدوءصاحب العلامة المسجلة 
> 
> لكن نحن في البيت مختلفين في اموووور كثيرة 
> 
> الابهام : عصبي
> السبابة : مزاجي
> الاوسط: هادئ 
> البنصر: ؟؟؟؟؟
> الخنصر؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


ربما 
ولا نستطيع ان نتأكد الا بعد ان نرى مشاركاته وتفاعله معنا 

وعنا بالبيت نفس الشي
الخنصر هادي وعاقل ( انا )
والابهام مشكلجي وصاحب مشاكل ( اخوي )

----------


## أيمن تميم

> أنا لم أتكلم عن الجنتووووول هو اكيد جنتل ويمكن أيمن يكون جنتل مان أكثر من هدوءصاحب العلامة المسجلة 
> 
> لكن نحن في البيت مختلفين في اموووور كثيرة 
> 
> الابهام : عصبي
> السبابة : مزاجي
> الاوسط: هادئ 
> البنصر: ؟؟؟؟؟
> الخنصر؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 

نعم اوافقك الرأي واشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلامك الراقي

----------


## أيمن تميم

> العفو اخي 
> 
> 
> 
> ربما 
> ولا نستطيع ان نتأكد الا بعد ان نرى مشاركاته وتفاعله معنا 
> 
> وعنا بالبيت نفس الشي
> الخنصر هادي وعاقل ( انا )
> والابهام مشكلجي وصاحب مشاكل ( اخوي )


 

بتمنى اكون عند حسن ظنكم  :Cgiving:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كل شي يرحب بك 
> كل شي يتبسم ويتوهج فرحا بقدومك 
> كل شي ينمق عبارات الترحيب 
> 
> كل شي ينتظر مشاركاتك 
> وقلمك الرائع وابداعاتك 
> كل شي يردد حياك الله
> في شروق الغالي


 

شكرا لترحيبك الراقي اختي الكريمة ممتن جدا لكِ  :Smile:

----------


## رنيم



----------


## تاج النساء

[align=center][/align]

----------


## mylife079

اهلاً وسهلاً نورت المنتدى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اهلا وسهلا بك معنا ,,
واتمنى لك الفائده والمتعه هنا ..

 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 


 


أشكرك رنيم .. كلك زووووووووووووق  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center][/align]


 
 
شكرا لترحيبك الراقي كتواجدك اختي (وحيدة كالقمر) ..


دُمتِ كما عهدتك ..  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلاً وسهلاً نورت المنتدى


 

عزيزي محمد .. شرف لي تواجدك هنا .. وترحيبك لأخي .. أهلا بك  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اهلا وسهلا بك معنا ,,
> واتمنى لك الفائده والمتعه هنا ..


 

شكرا لتواجدك هنا .. أنرتِ المكان بسحر حضورك .. لكِ مني أطيب المُنى  :Cgiving:

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

اهلا وسهلا فيك شرفتنا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا 10000000000 اهلا وسهلا بايمن نور المنتدى والله
واهلا بجميع ال التميمي
اجمل باقات الورد من شذى البنفسج  ..










 :SnipeR (69): 


ما اجمل ترحيبك يا شذى .. يسلمو يسلمو يسلمو يا زوووووووووووووووووق  :Smile:

----------

